# 125 GAL



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

I pick up my new 125gal on sat







i already purchased a filstor xp3 350gph i want to add to this but not sure what to get maybe 2 500ac or something any input!! also what rock colour works best for rbp in most videos i see offwhite.i currently have dark blue but find it's to hard to find leftovers!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

In my 125 I have about 1400gph turnover and it works for me.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i got 1 ac500 and 2ac 300's on my 180gal. and its just enough filteration.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

picked up a powerhead 901 - 900gph today.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

If your still deciding on gravel, I recommend marble color or off white. I forgot the color but it looks like a natural gravel that has brownish redish orane color. Thats not good description but I can email you pics.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

get black gravel, it makes your fish darker and their red will be brighter, for an example, browse my picture gallery, you will see pics before black gravel and after black gravel under the multi pygo section


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

> also what rock colour works best for rbp


Depends if you want a natural look or goldfish layout.

I would look for gravel that is more South American like large grained silica sand or darker earth tone gravel.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

its called natural gravel.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I use x3 penguins 330's on my 125.

I have used black gravel and I didn't like it, it looks like charcoal, I use blue, but its all about your taste.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Okay my 125 gal is now officially set up i decided to go with the off white, i got a good deal in town.I am in the cycling process then i will introduce the rbp to there new home thanks for the ideas everybody.







:rockin:


----------

